# Air Combat Command Vice Commander Sacked



## RetPara (Apr 10, 2015)

This happened in January....   so if this has been covered already.... but Good Grief....




> BREAKING.
> 
> Maj. Gen. Post issued LOR, removed from position after "treason" IG investigation.
> 
> ...




The original article that reported Post's comments is here: http://www.jqpublicblog.com/creeping-fascism-unamerican-ai…/


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 10, 2015)

A General officer needs to be careful today. What could have those comments been exactly?


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 10, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> A General officer needs to be careful today. What could have those comments been exactly?



Did you not read the link? He said people passing info on the A-10 are treasonous.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 10, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Did you not read the link? He said people passing info on the A-10 are treasonous.



I did. I am not understanding why he said that. I will re read to get a better understanding. 

Perhaps I should have worded my comments differently.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2015)

This was not publicized in January, so this is very interesting.


Marine0311 said:


> I did. I am not understanding why he said that. I will re read to get a better understanding.
> 
> Perhaps I should have worded my comments differently.


He said that because the grass roots effort to save the A-10 is working, and he was letting people (especially the A-10 Community) know they could play nice, or get screwed.

Let's see if he really is getting the shaft, he should (IMO) be retired ASAP (that will hit him in the wallet).
An assignment followed by a quick retirement allows him to go work in industry (probably for Lockheed as a F-35 spokesman) quickly.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 11, 2015)

Basically he said it's treasonous to pass the proper info, instead of the cherry picked and manipulated information that supports their repeated attempts at dropping the A-10 from the rolls. Far as I'm concerned, he can go fornicate with a kimodo dragon.


----------



## busdriver (Apr 11, 2015)

Treason is a nasty word, even if you're using it as hyperbole.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 11, 2015)

I have not heard of the author, Tony Carr, before, but that JQP article was very well written.  I wish I was as expansive in my lexicon.


----------



## RetPara (Apr 11, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I have not heard of the author, Tony Carr, before, but that JQP article was very well written.  I wish I was as expansive in my lexicon.



Your a FUCKING MARINE!   You don't need a fucking lexicon!  Keep that shit and Marines will think your a damn fucking pimply 22 YO 2LT and won't fucking listen to you; even if they can fucking understand you!!!!!


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 11, 2015)

His Bio was pulled of the AF web page, wonder how long it will be gone.

This is a pretty big thing as GO's are rarely punished.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 12, 2015)

Dumbass.


----------



## Dame (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeah, we heard about it here as soon as it happened. What an idiot. "If you tell anyone I said this, I'll deny it." At a conference, in a large room of attendees.
Apparently Congress was actually listening to the warfighters about what the A-10 could really do. This, in the eyes of the General and others, was going to screw up the budget for F-35s (engine sold separately). The big budget week in Congress is the end of March and continued chatter about not retiring the right line item between January and March could affect other line items.


----------

